# Border problem see photo



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 15, 2017)

As you can see from the file I attached I'm having a problem and don't want to waste anymore red river paper. Yes I know I should have done my trials on cheaper paper but didn't run into this problem printing form 4 x 6 before.  Can someone help ?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2017)

It would help to know the brand and model of your printer, the LR settings including the cropped dimensions in pixels of the image and the Printer settings.  Presumably, you are trying to do borderless printing and have cropped the image to fit on the chosen paper size,   To manage this, is a function of getting the settings right in both LR and the printer driver.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a canon pixma pro 100. Well yea I realize that getting the settings right in both LR and the printer driver are necessary that's what I'm trying to figure out. Not sure what the pixels have to do with it and I'm not sure what they are at the moment. It's fine I have a guy on twitter that is good with this stuff maybe he will know


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> It's a canon pixma pro 100. Well yea I realize that getting the settings right in both LR and the printer driver are necessary that's what I'm trying to figure out. Not sure what the pixels have to do with it and I'm not sure what they are at the moment. It's fine I have a guy on twitter that is good with this stuff maybe he will know


Pixels are the "dots " of color that when viewed in total resolve into an image that you can distinguish with your eyes   The typical camera sensor has a sensor with pixels that might be describes  like this Canon 5D with 4,368 × 2,912 pixels  which has an aspect ratio of 3:2 (or dividing the width by the height = 1.5)  A 4X6 sheet of photo paper also has the same aspect ratio of 1.5.  So all of the pixels on the long edge will exactly fill the long edge os the paper and the same for the short edge.    However if you use photo paper that is 8.5 X11, the that paper has an aspect ration of 1.294 and the full image will either leave white space for the dimension that does not fit or some of the pixels will get cut off and your image will be arbitrarily cropped by the printer to force it to fit.   This is why I asked you to supply the Printer settings, Lightroom's cropped settings in pixels and LR's Print module settings that produced the photo that you referenced 
I have no doubt that supplied with the necessary information, that the "guy on twitter" or any one of us here can help you solve your problem.  I do think it is unfair to both the "guy on twitter" and me to have to spend time answering your question when you are not willing to wait for an answer.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry just trying to figure this out quick and using all means necessary to find out cause I have a bday party and this is one of my gifts. I shot raw with a canon t2i not sure if that's helps. Don't have the pixel info in front of me. THANKS THOUGH


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Sorry just trying to figure this out quick and using all means necessary to find out cause I have a bday party and this is one of my gifts. I shot raw with a canon t2i not sure if that's helps. Don't have the pixel info in front of me. THANKS THOUGH


The Canon t2i also has a 3:2 aspect ratio (5184 x 3456 (17.9 MP, 3:2))  So, without cropping you can print on 4X6, 8X12, 16X24 paper.  Any other paper will need the image to be cropped to fit the aspect ratio of the paper if you want borderless prints.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok. Yea I tried it both ways. Cropping and not cropping and got the same results. 2 sides perfect and the other 2 sides like the picture shows showing a white border


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2017)

Unless you provide more information on what you are doing (settings, paper size etc.), I can't begin to help you.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 15, 2017)

Cletus , Let me first start off with saying thanks for putting up with my lack of information. It looks like my problem may be a simple one. For some strange reason the 8 x 10 's I thought I ordered from red river are actually 8.5 by 11.   I put a piece of canon photo paper 8 x 10 up to the image on my picture i printed and it matched. So either its a differnt style of paper RR uses but on thier box it speciffically says 8 x 10. I think I MAY have solved my easy problem


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 16, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Cletus , Let me first start off with saying thanks for putting up with my lack of information. It looks like my problem may be a simple one. For some strange reason the 8 x 10 's I thought I ordered from red river are actually 8.5 by 11.   I put a piece of canon photo paper 8 x 10 up to the image on my picture i printed and it matched. So either its a differnt style of paper RR uses but on thier box it speciffically says 8 x 10. I think I MAY have solved my easy problem


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jun 16, 2017)

Nope , Still have a slight border. Im not sure what more info there is to provide. I have my print settings on 8 x 10 for everything.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Nope , Still have a slight border. Im not sure what more info there is to provide. I have my print settings on 8 x 10 for everything.


An 8x10 has a different aspect ratio from a 4X6 AND from the *uncropped* image from your Canon t2i.  I find it highly unlikely that RedRiver sent you 8.5 X11 paper in a box labeled 8X10.  I have 6 boxes of Red River papers in different sizes and finishes,  None of them are mislabeled. And you can't stuff 8.5 X11 paper in a box labeled 8X10.  The end of each box describes the size and finish.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Im not sure what more info there is to provide. I have my print settings on 8 x 10 for everything.


Complying with my first and second request for information will help me help you more than anything.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the same Canon Pixma Pro-100, And I can consistently print what I expect as long as I get the print settings configured properly. You have been asked to provide the printer settings so that we can advise you, but you don't seem to want to do that. I don't want to get involved any further than this one comment. But I can tell you that if you aren't getting the results you want from that printer isn't the printer's fault. You just aren't getting it set up properly. You need to go to the page set up option and make sure everything is configured properly in the printer driver, and then set your Lightroom options properly and you should be good to go. That's all I'll say. If you need more help than that then show us your print set up so that we can make some suggestions.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> I have the same Canon Pixma Pro-100, And I can consistently print what I expect as long as I get the print settings configured properly. ..


Jim, I have the same printer and my experiences mirror yours. Which is why this thread has been so frustrating.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Jun 19, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Don't have the pixel info in front of me. THANKS THOUGH



For future reference Lightroom can set to display the cropped pixel size of an image. In the Library module select _View > View Options_ (or press Ctrl+J). 

Select the _Loupe View_ tab and then click on any one of the 6 drop down menus and set it to Cropped Dimensions. 






Now click on the _Grid View_ tab 

Select _Show Grid Extras_ and in the drop down menu select _Expanded Cells_ and then in the section below called _Expanded Cell Extras_ select one of the drop down menus and choose _Cropped Dimensions_





Now when in Grid view the cropped dimensions will always be displayed.

When in Loupe View press i to cycle through the info display options.


----------

